# Splitting Gaggia Tebe (=Classic) Boiler



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone !

I have picked up an old Gaggia Tebe which I am breaking for spares for my Gaggia Paros. The 'brewing' internals on these machines are the same as a Classic.

I want to split the old Tebe boiler as it has had a leak. I have the boiler removed and can not even begin to remove the Allen Keys to split the boiler. Currently soaking in penetrating oil.

Help or tips please on this boiler splitting process please .... never done one before and I've fallen at the first hurdle







!!

Very many thanks !


----------



## contrary (Feb 2, 2012)

Due to leak, screws become rusty. Unfortunately, you need to force them. If it is still leaking, you will probably need to replace boiler gasket. When you open it clean it with a descaling solution.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you need to be careful with bolts as the shear easily. if they do dont panic as the boiler holes are not threaded and gentle persuasion can still get the boiler off. flat head screwdriver and gentle tapping with hammer

mark


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I had exactly this problem with a Classic I broke for spares. Try heating the bolts with a mini blow torch. Make sure you only use a decent set of allen keys too. I got there (with the help of a vice!) eventually.


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I have success !!

One of the four bolts removed normally.

Two bolts sheared off under the pressure.

Fourth bolt head had to be ground/cut off with a Dremel.

The sheared bolts and the one with the head cut off were finally wrenched out with mole grips after more penetrating oil and splitting the boiler. You won't believe how hard the boiler had to be 'wacked' to break the 'seal' (For info the heating technique did not seem to work for me, thanks anyway).

Split complete. Yeah !!

Cleaning complete !!

Now to go shopping for four new bolts. Are there better ones available than the originals?? Stainless Steel possibly?

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------

